# [TR] On Software Architecture

## hahuho

Hello friends,

I got a link for turkish joomla developers to understand software architecture. It is written in turkish. Here it is : http://www.yusufaytas.com/yazilim-mimarisi/

There is also a lot topics discussed like software methodologies or object-oriented design patterns.

Here are some examples : http://www.yusufaytas.com/observer/

Hope, these links helps.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Portage & Programming to Other Languages as it's aimed at Turkish users.

----------

